# Need a hole drilled through a bolt



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Alright, this might sound kind of strange...but I need a hole drilled through the middle of a stainless 10mm bolt (length-wise). The bolt will be used as a fitting to attach a hose to a M10 x 1.00 threaded hole. It is just a normal stainless bolt (nothing special), so if it got messed up in theattempt it is no big deal.

My other option is to try to find a brass M10 x 1.00 (which I think I might be able to drill myself) but I have not been very successful at finding one....

Anyone able to help or just point me in the right direction of someone that can?

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

stainless has to be drilled at very SLOW speeds....when you think it's slow enough.... go slower...lubricant too and push....so a good variable speed drill is a must....good luck


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

call Bay Tool and see what they would charge. 456-3565


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Mike,

You are welcome to come over and use my lathe or drill press. Sorry I cannot do it but am on overload.
Call 850 572 1225 0700 - 1200 & 1400 - 1900 No calls or visits between 1200 & 1400 (noon and 2 PM) as I observe siesta.


----------

